# Ging Freecss vs Isaac Netero



## Finalbeta (Mar 11, 2016)

Fight takes place at the feet of the world trees

Starting distance : 100 m
No knowledge from each others

S1: Old Netero
S2: Prime Netero


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 11, 2016)

We've got no idea about Ging's full capacity, but Prime Netero should win for sure.


----------



## God Movement (Mar 11, 2016)

Depending on how Ging compares to Adult Gon he can probably beat Old Netero.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 11, 2016)

There's no reason to assume any of the above are comparable.


----------



## Iwandesu (Mar 11, 2016)

How would we ever know how he compares to adult gon? 
Even assuming pre rose meruem was part of the b class beasts chimera ants are suppose to be according to ging this would just tell us ging placement regarding meruem


----------



## Venice (Mar 11, 2016)

When Old Netero said Neferpitou was stronger than him Knov pretty much told him to not screw around since if that were true Pitou would be stronger than any of the Hunters in the association.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Agent9149 (Mar 11, 2016)

There's almost zero feats for Ging. 

And what he's shown wouldn't even compare to Netero's hatsu


----------



## Extravlad (Mar 12, 2016)

Netero wins without a doubt and there's evidence of it in the manga.

Netero was dying for a challenge and it's only by fighting Meruem that he finally got the oportunity to consider himself a "challenger", he was out of shape when the Chimera Ant arc started because he didn't even bother training that much due to being so much stronger than anyone else and having nobody to match him.

Netero thanked Meruem for existing and finally giving him a fight where he'd be the underdog.

Gin was one of Netero's sparring partners, if he had been stronger than Netero then Isaac would've known it for sure and there would be no reason to react the way he did to Meruem and the Royal Guard.

What you need to keep in mind though is that Gin probably hasn't reached his prime yet, Netero entered his prime by his late 40s, Gin is only in his early 30s.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Iwandesu (Mar 12, 2016)

i...actually agree with extrafag 
not even ging hype can save his ass here


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Mar 12, 2016)

Ging takes S1

Ging is a top 5 nen user. Netero isn't or else Netero would have mentioned himself too or it would've been mentioned somewhere else already. The Ants being B class only helps my argument. They're too overrated here.

Idk about S2


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 12, 2016)

The ants being "B" class merely means that the Hunter Organization has no clue what they're talking about because all of their "A rank" ones fall short of them. Ging being in the top 5 doesn't put him above Netero for reasons that Extravlad pointed out.


----------



## Finalbeta (Mar 12, 2016)

By the way Ging is not weaker than Adult Gon in any case

It wouldn't make sense 

If this manga will continue real Adult Gon will be a lot stronger than his fake adult version whatever


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 12, 2016)

Finalbeta said:


> By the way Ging is not weaker than Adult Gon in any case
> 
> It wouldn't make sense
> 
> If this manga will continue real Adult Gon will be a lot stronger than his fake adult version whatever



That doesn't make any sense. Gon-san was the form got by sacrificing all of his potential and his future and he got powered up beyond what he'd ever be able to reach as it was fueled by sacrifice. Why would Gon be able to get stronger than that or Ging be stronger than that? Unless something new happens that is.


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Mar 12, 2016)

I dont think B class threats nearly wipe out 2 countries, have the Hunter Organizations #1 sent in, and take a nuke that was banned the world over to kill just their king. Regular, non-human sized chimera ants were B class threats.


----------



## Finalbeta (Mar 12, 2016)

They are gonna fighting opponents a lot stronger than Meruem

Gon will get a lot stronger than Adult Gon

It was just a dumb PIS the story about potential shredded


----------



## Finalbeta (Mar 12, 2016)

I think the moment Nanika healed him this fuckery was forgot


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 12, 2016)

Based on what's already happen that doesn't really make sense, but it's not impossible of course.

Gon lost his nen powers anyway


----------



## Gunners (Mar 12, 2016)

It is impossible to say and the known rankings mean very little. Through feats, we have not seen Ging pushed to his limits; he went out of his way to avoid showing his fighting style by using Leori's abilities. The rankings don't mean much because Nen users don't broadcast their ability.


----------



## Vivo Diez (Mar 12, 2016)

Morel said that there were at least 5 nen users that he knew of that are stronger than Old Netero.

Ging being one of those 5 that Morel knows of is a pretty safe bet. Also, the fact that so much of the story  is centered around him doesn't hurt either.


----------



## Iwandesu (Mar 12, 2016)

All i hear is hype hype and hype 
Stop jumping the gun on the guy who is featless against anything besides fooder people


----------



## Vivo Diez (Mar 12, 2016)

iwandesu said:


> All i hear is hype hype and hype
> Stop jumping the gun on the guy who is featless against anything besides fooder people



wow guys,  i wonder how strong the father figure of the main character is in a battle manga


----------



## Extravlad (Mar 12, 2016)

> Morel said that there were at least 5 nen users that he knew of that are stronger than Old Netero.


Morel never said that stop making up stuff.

And yes Adult Gon >>>>>>>>>> Gin


----------



## Iwandesu (Mar 12, 2016)

Vivo Diez said:


> wow guys,  i wonder how strong the father figure of the main character is in a battle manga


This means nothing 
Ignnel/gildarts are weaker (the latter well weaker)than acnologia 
Minato or hell jiraiya are fooder to any god tier 
Shanks is a top tier but there are stronger fellas in verse 
Being mc daddy=/=being a god tier


----------



## Imagine (Mar 12, 2016)

Ging has the hype to do it but Netero has the solid feats that says he wins. 

So Netero > Ging. For now. 

Or forever cause loltogashi.


----------



## Extravlad (Mar 12, 2016)

Ging has the hype of not being considered worthy of a challenge for Netero.

Meruem > Royal Guard > Gin


----------



## Vivo Diez (Mar 13, 2016)

iwandesu said:


> Ignnel/gildarts are weaker (the latter well weaker)than acnologia
> Minato or hell jiraiya are fooder to any god tier
> Shanks is a top tier but there are stronger fellas in verse
> Being mc daddy=/=being a god tier



What's your definition of god tier? Would someone even need to be god tier to be stronger than Netero?


----------



## Finalbeta (Mar 13, 2016)

Netero is mid tier in the whole world  (and you understand me when I say whole world)

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Keishin (Mar 13, 2016)

Ging would probably stomp Netero now that I think about it if you consider how powerful adult Gon was. Netero was also said to be alot weaker.


----------



## Finalbeta (Mar 13, 2016)

Extravlad said:


> Ging has the hype of not being considered worthy of a challenge for Netero.
> 
> Meruem > Royal Guard > Gin



Gin >>>>> a turd >>>>>> Pariston Hill


----------



## Iwandesu (Mar 13, 2016)

Ging has literally zero of hopes to being scalled to adult gon so far
It is beyond me why gonsan>>>>netero means anything to ging


----------



## Finalbeta (Mar 13, 2016)

Adult Gon is still below Meruem btw


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 13, 2016)

I'd put Netero up with dead Pitou as far as rankings go, but with Meruem above them all.


----------



## Finalbeta (Mar 13, 2016)

Adult Gon can probably damage the King a lot before getting overwhelmed

If it's Post-Rose tho, he may oneshot Gon


----------



## Vivo Diez (Mar 13, 2016)

Did Gon's intelligence increase in his adult form?

I doubt his durability is on par with Meruem either, Netero's nen ability is perfect for fighting stronger opponents and wearing them down, Meruem was just too strong and perspective in figuring out the rhythm of Netero's movements. I doubt Gon could repeat that feat without a boost to his thinking.


----------



## Finalbeta (Mar 13, 2016)

Meruem would probably get overwhelmed at the beginning and then destroys Adult Gon

But fractures will come first for Meruem


----------



## Extravlad (Mar 13, 2016)

Adult Gon wouldn't even beat Netero.

All he has is a much more powerful Aura, great for him, he'd never get close to Netero and his body is still that of a human, unlike Meruem he wouldn't be able to withstand over 10 000 hits from Netero's hatsu.

Meruem beats Netero because he was a genius and took next to no DMG from Netero's hits


----------



## Kurou (Mar 13, 2016)

On the left corner we have The man with the plan and father of the YEAR. GING BLING BLING FEECES


----------



## Kurou (Mar 13, 2016)

Uh sorry folks Ive just been informed his name is Freeces. 

Freeces. My bad


----------



## Kurou (Mar 13, 2016)

And in the right corner we have the man who needs no introduction

SAIKYO HUNTER

THE UNSTOPPABLE 

THE INDOMITABLE


ISAAC THE WISAAC NETERRROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Kurou (Mar 13, 2016)

Crowd goes wild for 5 minutes*


----------



## Sablés (Mar 13, 2016)

*sigh*


----------



## Imagine (Mar 13, 2016)

When will he stop


----------



## Kurou (Mar 13, 2016)

Throws trash at sables*


----------



## Kurou (Mar 13, 2016)

OOOOOOOHHHHHHH

AND NETERO SLAMS GING INTO THE MAT HARDER THAN I SLAMMED IMAGINES MOM INTO HER MATRESS



ITS ALL OVER ITS ALL OVER


----------



## Sablés (Mar 13, 2016)

I don't want your waifu collections


----------



## Sablés (Mar 13, 2016)

I'll take your katana though


----------



## Kurou (Mar 13, 2016)

OH NO 

LADIES AND GENTLEMAN HES NOT DONE WITH HIM YET


HES TAKING GING TO THE TOP ROPE


----------



## Imagine (Mar 13, 2016)

STOP KUROU


----------



## Kurou (Mar 13, 2016)

COSMIC DDT

HE BROKE THE MAT

LADIES AND GENTLEMAN ARE YOU SEEING THIS


----------



## Kurou (Mar 13, 2016)

OH GOD THE BRUTALITY

The reigning champ is showing no mercy today


----------



## Kurou (Mar 13, 2016)

I should commentate esports



Dead ass


----------



## Finalbeta (Mar 13, 2016)

Ging's Kyouka can pulverize mountains


----------



## God Movement (Mar 14, 2016)

it's coming back


----------



## ~M~ (Mar 14, 2016)

iwandesu said:


> All i hear is hype hype and hype
> Stop jumping the gun on the guy who is featless against anything besides fooder people



Hype is a legitimate consideration


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Mar 14, 2016)

God Movement said:


> it's coming back





oh Lord 


*Spoiler*: __ 



hopefullly he doesnt say he's done with it


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Mar 14, 2016)

> The text in the poster reads, "遂に動き出す、暗黒大陸編！", which means that we're finally moving on to the Dark Continent!





> and this is the yellow text in bold which says we should wait until 19th for more info
> 
> 詳しくは3月19日(土)発売の 週刊少年ジャンプ16号をチエツク!!


----------



## Finalbeta (Mar 15, 2016)

Yeah we will finally see Ging in action


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Mar 15, 2016)

Finalbeta said:


> Yeah we will finally see Ging in action



we'll see him be > Netero


----------



## Finalbeta (Mar 15, 2016)

If he wants to survive the Dark Continent he need to surpass Prime Netero


----------



## Extravlad (Mar 15, 2016)

Netero > Royal Guards > Gin



> If he wants to survive the Dark Continent he need to surpass Prime Netero


I see that your shitpost abilities ain't exclusive to One Piece.


----------



## Finalbeta (Mar 15, 2016)

Extravlad said:


> I see that your shitpost abilities ain't exclusive to One Piece.



They are omniversal level


----------



## savior2005 (Jun 13, 2016)

idk if ging is stronger than netero, but someone has to be. He was definatly not the strongest in the world when he was alive. Maybe there are some hunters currently in the Dark continent that we dont know of. If netero is the strongest, I will be disappointed. I dont wanna see villians get beaten by stuff like rose bombs and crap.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 13, 2016)

this thread is like 3 months old
and it is from before the forum upgrade
how did you even find this shit ?


----------



## Crackle (Jun 13, 2016)

Has Ging's nen ability been revealed yet? I heard he has a MAch 60 feat where's this from?


----------



## Crackle (Jun 13, 2016)

Just wait the real next anouncement is gonna be Togashi needing another 7 years of hiatus to figure things out

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Crackle (Jun 13, 2016)

God Movement said:


> it's coming back


Wait was there another hiatus? I didn't even notice at this point.


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Jun 13, 2016)

Crackle said:


> Has Ging's nen ability been revealed yet? I heard he has a MAch 60 feat where's this from?


 If I had to guess, it's from his emitter nen through walls feat


----------



## The World (Jun 14, 2016)

Venice said:


> When Old Netero said Neferpitou was stronger than him Knov pretty much told him to not screw around since if that were true Pitou would be stronger than any of the Hunters in the association.


he never said Pitou was stronger than him
it was a statement said by Colt that her nen might be stronger than a rusty Netero


----------



## Crackle (Jun 14, 2016)

The World said:


> he never said Pitou was stronger than him
> it was a statement said by Colt that her nen might be stronger than a rusty Netero



I believe his exact words were that Netero wouldn't stand a chance in a straight up fight against any of the Royal Guards let alone the king based on nen alone.

Netero also says that Pitou is stronger than him when he first sees her. Killua also says that She/he is stronger than Netero, Morel and glasses combined


----------



## The World (Jun 14, 2016)

nope, he just muses to himself saying, "could she be stronger than me?" after looking at her from miles away


----------



## Kaaant (Jun 14, 2016)

Not seeing the comparison between ging and pitou considering we have no reason to believe ging fought him


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 14, 2016)

Crackle said:


> Wait was there another hiatus? I didn't even notice at this point.


thats him talking about the current ongoing arc
this thread is 3 months old


----------



## Extravlad (Jun 14, 2016)

,Netero has the most broken hatsu in the whole series, no human can fight against it, debate ends here.

Btw Royal Guards are also > any human not named Netero.


----------

